# Can any body post pictures and specs of their FBT set ups..?



## Tyler_J (Dec 4, 2010)

I was thinking about getting a fire bellied toad but wanted to see other peoples set ups and their specs to make sure I get the set up correct straight away

Thanks

Tyler : victory:


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

Here's mine changed a bit since it done this








Doing a new one soon as this is a pain in the @ss constantly having to syphon the land side.


----------



## Tyler_J (Dec 4, 2010)

What size tank is that and what filter do you have in there..?


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

Its just a 24x18x15 inches (w,h,d) clearseal tank. It has a small compact pump to power the waterfall that's all. When I do my new one though I'm going for mostly aquatic with a waterfall background so will use a small fluval or something like that.


----------



## mowg1i (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm terrible at uploading pictures so try this link it should take you to my albums.

More of the Toads | Facebook

New terrarium for Oriental Fire Bellied Toads | Facebook


We used an old fishtank 30x12x15. 

I've left the under gravel filter in to aid filtration, the land section was built using old live food tubs filled with gravel and then an layer of gravel over the top.

The stone in the corner is broken old york stone slab, there is a small pump hidden underneath to pump a small trickle of water over the stone hides to offer moist and dry sections.

I'm thinking of placing a small layer of compost/soil over the gravel to see if grass will grow.

Also got a small fogger for Crimbo that I'm just experimenting with at the moment.

I prefer using using livefood tubs and stones to make land mass/features as it gives me the option to change the layout every few months if I get bored with the setup.

It's also surprisingly easy to clean.

There is also 2 fans running in a hole the top of a perspex sheet to help with the humidity/condensation as at the moment I need to keep a perspex lid over it to stop the little buggers escaping as the climb the corners.

hope this helps.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

mowg1i said:


> I'm terrible at uploading pictures so try this link it should take you to my albums.
> 
> More of the Toads | Facebook
> 
> ...


well done. nice pics of toads, you could do with taking more photo's of them :whistling2:. have you a pic of full setup. 

have you had breeding success too!!!


----------



## animalmadhouse (Nov 17, 2010)

just put a pic in me profile album of my set up if that helps


----------



## mowg1i (Feb 24, 2010)

I'll get the O/H to take some better pictures of the setup as she's the camera expert in this house.

Yes we did get a good load of babies off the female last year, hopefully will have more babies this year.


----------



## ephiedoodle (Oct 22, 2008)

this was mine
was running a fluval 105 and un heated.


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

You win ephiedoodle! :no1:

I'm wanting a more aquatic look as mine spend most of the time in the water.


----------



## Tyler_J (Dec 4, 2010)

So, at the moment Im thing a clearseal 18" tank, and a Fluval U1 filter...


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

Tyler_J said:


> So, at the moment Im thing a clearseal 18" tank, and a Fluval U1 filter...


18" really is bordering on the minimum these active toads should be housed in for their clambering and swimming needs esp' as the tank your quoting has no depth to it also. if your funds allow i would strongly recommend a front windowed tank like the exo's which prevents them getting stressed when your cleaning and feeding routines occur. a 60/40 land/water ratio seems to benefit the toads demeanor too, as some prefer more land whilst others prefer a lot of pool time and some like flitting between the two. a filter is pointless unless using for a water feature as you should be doing a large water change frequently with purified water. you need to keep the water area so as to be able to thoroughly drain and wipe all areas where all water contact is made. NOTE: some only partially change the water for these, but with their toxins constantly being released everywhere gets covered in the slime. try rubbing your finger anywhere along the inside of your pool and you will get a greasy like feeling, which is also a reason not to keep fish with these unless you have a large amount of filtered water turnover.

good luck with the build and toads

P.S. *ephiedoodle*, how are your fish doing in there or have you not got now. noted you quoted "was" mine ?


----------



## ephiedoodle (Oct 22, 2008)

P.S. *ephiedoodle*, how are your fish doing in there or have you not got now. noted you quoted "was" mine ?[/QUOTE]

hi 
not got them anymore,they went to live with my sister
who is way into frogs and toads more than me.


----------



## ephiedoodle (Oct 22, 2008)

jme2049 said:


> You win ephiedoodle! :no1:
> 
> I'm wanting a more aquatic look as mine spend most of the time in the water.


thank you. :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

s6t6nic6l said:


> 18" really is bordering on the minimum these active toads should be housed in for their clambering and swimming needs esp' as the tank your quoting has no depth to it also. if your funds allow i would strongly recommend a front windowed tank like the exo's which prevents them getting stressed when your cleaning and feeding routines occur. a 60/40 land/water ratio seems to benefit the toads demeanor too, as some prefer more land whilst others prefer a lot of pool time and some like flitting between the two. a filter is pointless unless using for a water feature as you should be doing a large water change frequently with purified water. you need to keep the water area so as to be able to thoroughly drain and wipe all areas where all water contact is made. NOTE: some only partially change the water for these, but with their toxins constantly being released everywhere gets covered in the slime. try rubbing your finger anywhere along the inside of your pool and you will get a greasy like feeling, which is also a reason not to keep fish with these unless you have a large amount of filtered water turnover.
> 
> good luck with the build and toads
> 
> P.S. *ephiedoodle*, how are your fish doing in there or have you not got now. noted you quoted "was" mine ?


I have to say, I have never had any problems for the toads through their own toxin- I would be more worried about the effects of massive water changes. Also, mine don't see the opening of the top of their tank as 'stress'- they seem to see it as "Wow! food coming!":lol2:


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

Ron Magpie said:


> I have to say, I have never had any problems for the toads through their own toxin- I would be more worried about the effects of massive water changes. Also, mine don't see the opening of the top of their tank as 'stress'- they seem to see it as "Wow! food coming!":lol2:


that's fine, we all keep them in various states of enviroments, but i won't have mine living in a slime filled pool for to long so i change the water weekly and replenish with fresh purified water which, i think, is more beneficial to their welfare.

as for front opening scenario, my toads never flinched while in the exo when cleaning/feeding, but since being in the new setup, everytime i go to remove glass cover it's "panic stations".

if i find things work for mine then i'll express that view, but no-one has to take my advice/suggestions/help literally (yours for mine has tho :2thumb

cheers, er, nic!!!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Well, I've had mine for a while :whistling2:

Maybe that just shows how widely adabtable they are!:2thumb:


----------

